# Missouri Cubers



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello, any Missouri cubers out there? I know Austin Moore is one of them. There's bound to be more ;P


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2013)

David Woner, Ravi Fernando (though currently at Stanford)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome :0


----------



## Mikel (Apr 9, 2013)

Prince Ali


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Prince Ali



Wow I had no idea of these people lol.


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Prince Ali



How did I forget Waris?!?!


----------



## Pryge (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually live quite close to St.Charles


----------

